# Someone medical please tell me what happened



## SevenStringSam (May 21, 2011)

Ok so what happened. This has happened a few times. I stood up and got really dizzy and my visions was super starry and each breath was cold and my heart hurt pretty bad. It happened before but this time was right before I started lifting weights. As in a couple minutes. And it lasted about an hour and a half. Any idea what it was. It's happened about 4 times to me. I'm 16 and in pretty good shape with a pretty good diet. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 21, 2011)

A doctor. See one. Now.


----------



## Vinchester (May 21, 2011)

I'm not a doctor of any kind but For the Love of God go see doctor immediately.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (May 21, 2011)

I am by no means a doctor at all but to me it sounds like you could have a severe case of vertigo but regardless as the others above me said go see a doctor immediately!


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 21, 2011)

Ueah we are going ASAP.


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 21, 2011)

It's been a few months since the last one. But I told my dad yesterday and we are getting set up today


----------



## PeteyG (May 21, 2011)

When I was a little younger than you I was going through my last, but most severe growth spurts when I shot up from 5'9" to my current 6'2". During this time I would regularly get severe head rushes, dizziness and fuzzed vision and even blacked out a few times. Doctor said it was down to the growth spurts.

If you're going through any growth then it could be this, but then again I didn't get the heart pain and even I was cautious enough to go to the doctor, so yeah, get checked out.


----------



## steve1 (May 21, 2011)

i think low blood pressure can cause this


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 21, 2011)

I'll tell you all what he says when I see him


----------



## Jakke (May 21, 2011)

I have an extremely low blood pressure (I'm 6.56"), and can get dizzy when I get up to early. But that only lasts a couple of minutes and my heart does not hurt...

So I'd say you go to a doctor, it can be something cardiological. (not to trying to scare ya, but to be fit and young is no guarantee not to have heart problems)


----------



## djpharoah (May 21, 2011)

ER > Doctor > ss.org.


----------



## CFB (May 21, 2011)

I think you have bigger problems if you feel you need to consult a guitarforum before seeking medical attention.


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 21, 2011)

No I mean the reason I came to you Guys is because I trust the people here and wanted to know what you all would say. The appointment was made before this thread but I still wanted your opinion


----------



## poopyalligator (May 21, 2011)

I am a radiologist, and I have an MD. I am not really familiar with your symptoms, but if you get something like that, and it lasts for an hour that is really not good. It could even be very minor seizures. Honestly if it isn't really consistent it probably isn't something that will affect you long term or anything. There are so many things that cause dizzyness, and short of breath. Like i said, it is still a very legitimate concern, and you should speak with your doctor about it.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 21, 2011)

Have you been taking any supplements and are you proberly hydrated?


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 21, 2011)

Most of em happened within 2 weeks. But then they stopped but then I had one yesterday. And I have not been taking any supplements and I'm very well hydrated


----------



## gunshow86de (May 21, 2011)

1. Take a salt tablet.
2. Walk it off.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 22, 2011)

My girlfriend is a an RN, and a semester away from becoming a Nurse Practitioner. She says go see a Doctor.


----------



## rvai (May 22, 2011)

So, did you go to the doctor? It could be many things, hopefully its not anything bad, I certainly am not a cardiologist, only a med student, I hope you are ok.


----------



## Rook (May 22, 2011)

Should be be lifting weights at 16?

Beside the point, sounds like low blood pressure to me. That or you, like me, hold your breath and don't realise.

I stop breathing regularly, sometimes for over a minute if I'm sat down and I don't notice til I nearly pass out, it takes a while to come back from and sends my heart crazy which in turn makes my head feel like it exploded.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 23, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Should be be lifting weights at 16?



That's plenty old enough. I started lifting when I was 11 (which is a bit early), and haven't seen any negative side effects (other than an inflated ego in my early to mid teens  ).


----------



## Jontain (May 24, 2011)

^ I thought lifting weights at a young age can be bad for your natural growth and is best left until you are done with growing / puberty (and i dont mean have just hit it!), but thats only from what I have heard.

To OP we can offer opinions but as already said you are best checking in with the doctor as most people on here will either not know or give you a diagnosis which is more than likely going to be wrong, unless they are themselfs a doctor (even so a doc has to see you in person and poke you a bit to know whats really going on). To me it sounds like a bad head rush but these can be due to many different factors.

Get well soon


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like some shit I wouldn't leave up to my guitar buddies to diagnose...


----------



## Goatchrist (May 24, 2011)

SS.org's opinion is that you have a serious case of "goseeadoctor".

You might wanna ask someone professional.

Let us know if we were right.

No, seriously let us know what happened and I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (May 24, 2011)

Jontain said:


> ^ I thought lifting weights at a young age can be bad for your natural growth and is best left until you are done with growing / puberty (and i dont mean have just hit it!), but thats only from what I have heard.


 
You heard wrong mate,unless you start before your bone plates close(not when you stop growing) which is around 11 its not gonna stunt your growth.However its not really recommended to start before 14(roughly) but then again that seems irrelevant as you see loads of people like gunshow who see no effects from starting early


----------



## Jontain (May 24, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> You heard wrong mate,unless you start before your bone plates close(not when you stop growing) which is around 11 its not gonna stunt your growth.However its not really recommended to start before 14(roughly) but then again that seems irrelevant as you see loads of people like gunshow who see no effects from starting early


 
Fair play as I said its only from hear say as apposed to solid fact, however I would still say a child/teenager is better off doing more cardio and endurance exersizes to keep fit rather than piling on the weights (then again for me weight lifting is focused more around vanity than keeping fit and healthy, again just MY point of view).


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 24, 2011)

I won't go into detail. But basically seizures for reasons they havnt found out yet. They took some blood for tests but are surprised it's happening because I am in very good physical codition with a very healthy diet and heart. And blood pressure is avererage. So they took blood and I'll get the tests back very soon


----------



## Jontain (May 24, 2011)

Good luck with the tests man


----------



## Winspear (May 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 24, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> I won't go into detail. But basically seizures for reasons they havnt found out yet. They took some blood for tests but are surprised it's happening because I am in very good physical codition with a very healthy diet and heart. And blood pressure is avererage. So they took blood and I'll get the tests back very soon



I was having the same mini seizures thing when I was about 11-12, then at 14 I had a full blown seizure. Doctor told me it was probably started from a head injury I had as a child (I split my head open when I was really young) since apparently I'd been having them for way longer than that, and also that a lack of sleep and stress was probably making it worse (sleeping about 4-5 hours a night, first year of high school taking a bunch of AP classes).

I remember the mini seizures would happen while I was laying down. A good portion of my body would go numb, like the majority of my right side, kind of like when your leg falls asleep and it gets that tingly feeling. I would also get lightheaded and my vision would be completely blurry, almost black, out of everything except the lowest left corner of my sight. Then one afternoon I was about to take a nap, then my body kinda lost it, and I just remember randomly waking up in the ambulance to puke, then nothing until I woke up in the hospital that night. Pretty shitty experience to say the least 

I don't remember them taking blood tests, but the end of it was I was taking meds for about 4 years, though I probably could have taken them for less, we just decided that it'd be the safer option while I was still in high school to keep taking them. But since they put me on the meds for it, I never experienced another seizure again or anything similar to what I was having before that at all. The biggest downside is that you can't get your license for a while, either with a statement from your doctor saying you're pretty much good to go (a good bit of paperwork for both you and the doctor to fill out), or you have to wait 2 years since coming off the meds/last seizure (don't remember the details).

TL;DR From my experience, if you're having seizures they'll probably stick you on some pills you have to take anywhere from 1-6 times a day depending on what the doctor thinks is best (usually 1-2) and then everything will go back to normal. So try not to stress too much until the doctor tells you what's actually going on. Good luck!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 24, 2011)

Praying for you Sam.


Hope all goes well. 

Xiphos68


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 24, 2011)

I don't know of any head Injuries but with me. Probably depression or stress induced. And I could always feel my body. Every part. Just what I explained earlier. And now at random times I see a black dot on my right eye. Not as often anymore. And I already have my License. They all happened before I got it. And always at school. Never anywhere else. Cept the last one


----------



## matt397 (May 24, 2011)

I've had two seizures in my life time, after a battery of tests Im told they were anomoly's and just plain unexplainable though dehydration might of played a factor. Which scares the fuck out of me considering how many hours a day I spend driving. 
I know what your going through an for me at least it was terrifying. 
Heres hoping for all the best for you.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 25, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I am a radiologist, and I have an MD. I am not really familiar with your symptoms, but if you get something like that, and it lasts for an hour that is really not good. It could even be very minor seizures. Honestly if it isn't really consistent it probably isn't something that will affect you long term or anything. There are so many things that cause dizzyness, and short of breath. Like i said, it is still a very legitimate concern, and you should speak with your doctor about it.





SevenStringSam said:


> I won't go into detail. But basically seizures for reasons they havnt found out yet. They took some blood for tests but are surprised it's happening because I am in very good physical codition with a very healthy diet and heart. And blood pressure is avererage. So they took blood and I'll get the tests back very soon




Looks like Dr. Poopyalligator was kind of right. Hope things come back good man. I think with proper attention you should be ok. I was thinking that it could be poor circulation in the blood as well. Sometimes if you have bad circulation it doesn't carry enough oxygen in your body which will cause you to get dizzy. Like I said though, I really have no idea, and going to the doctor was a great idea.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 15, 2011)

Just to update you all. Apparently I have heart and brain tumors that's what has been causing it. More update when I know more


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 15, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Just to update you all. Apparently I have heart and brain tumors that's what has been causing it. More update when I know more



Oh god. Oh man, I really hope it's not cancerous. Best of luck man, I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh fuck, that's not what I expected...... Let's hope they're not malignant, and they are some kind of cysts or something.

Man, I'm so sorry


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Non cancerous. But they are growing andhave to be removed. All 12 it'll be a 9-16 hour procedure "depending" with a 45% survival probability. This. Is. Not. Okay


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2011)

dude im so sorry to hear this. Just stay positive, it's safe to say all our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Non cancerous. But they are growing andhave to be removed. All 12 it'll be a 9-16 hour procedure "depending" with a 45% survival probability. This. Is. Not. Okay



45% ?! I dig you don't have a choice in the matter But sometimes: nature, yo SCARY! I hope all the best for you man, and I rep you for this, since I've heard pos rep is like money in a hospital....

But man, get well soon! And hey, 1,5/3 ain't bad (Meatloaf reference? Anybody?)


You can beat the odds man


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Hoping I can. But yeah 45. 8 in the brain 4 in the heart. The biggest is about half dollar sized the smallest being nickel. Average quarter. I'll get MRI pics and actual pics if I get home. Sad to say. I'm REALLY missing my 7 string


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Hoping I can. But yeah 45. 8 in the brain 4 in the heart. The biggest is about half dollar sized the smallest being nickel. Average quarter. I'll get MRI pics and actual pics if I get home. Sad to say. I'm REALLY missing my 7 string



Man, you're gonna beat this, never for one second believe otherwise. You have the support of all of us here, you should know that, we stand behind you.





And of course, I look forward to the NOP


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

So far I'm just waiting. The day of the surgery is honesty THE WORST possible day of the year they could do it. I have been begging for them to do it a day before or after the planned date. Jut for the sole fact I'll be crying and depressed way more than normal on the 21st. If interested I'll tell the story. It's basically what caused all 
Y problems


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> So far I'm just waiting. The day of the surgery is honesty THE WORST possible day of the year they could do it. I have been begging for them to do it a day before or after the planned date. Jut for the sole fact I'll be crying and depressed way more than normal on the 21st. If interested I'll tell the story. It's basically what caused all
> Y problems



Just spill the beans man I have nothing against listening


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Short verson for people who are too lazy to read haha. 

Only girl I've ever actually loved died

Detail version

So back in 6th grademy life took a shit on me. Hardcore depression. Meds DID NOT help. I was suicidal. Cutting myself. Beating myself I'd randomly black out and wake up bloody. There was a girl named oksana. We had like 2 classes together. We got extremely close. I started to like her a lot. And I let her know this. But she was so persistent on making me believe she didn't like me. But I always doubted her. One day in science me her Amanda (another close friend who I hung out with recently. And who is very close to permamnetly dying. Many overdoses and is into horrible drugs like cocaine. Oxycontin. 2c series) Courtney (another very close friend who I've been trying to find and talk to for the last few years with no luck) were all sitting at the table. If any of you have seen pictures of me you'll know I have longish blonde hair (if not go to Facebook and look up Sam akeman) well she LOVED my hair. And that day she was playing with it. She would try to grab it and I'd pull away. We were all laughing and she had this smile. I know it wasa real smile. Not the fake one she used in conversations and pictures. That memory has had a HUGE impact on my life. Well oksy had bad problems. Big drug problems she'd be my age. (almost 17) by 15 she was addicted or regulary used pretty much any drug you can think of. Pregnant 5 times. All miscarried. Huge self injury problem since 6th grade. I'd always try to help her. Especially with the cutting problem. And I did EVERYTHING to help. No matter how bad it hurt. I got her to stop for a while. Then she moved And I got the text "I have to. I cant help it. The knives are calling my name. I've kept the blade under my pillow every night just incase). Well I died a bit inside when that happened. That was the summer after 6th grade. Then we got close freshman year. Till soph we got really close. Then one night I got a text. She couldn't take it. Cannonballed 16 80mg oxy. 5 valium. And 3 lortab. Cannonballing is crushing it to dug the putting it in a napkin or similar. Tying it off and swallowing it. I ran to her house as fast as could. A mile away. She had "I'm sorry" cut intO her arms and died when I got there and was holding her calling 911. I lovedher. Even when she was a huge bitch to me and usedme. Even during THR 2 years we didn't tAlk at all. I loved her. I still do. It's true love I feel.. And sh died. June 21st 2010. I still cry every night. She fucked me up. Used me. Was a bitch to me (said she didn't want to hurt me by giving me false hope) it gets worse. Around September-October I was dating a girl named Sandra. Sandra is a grade younger than me. She goes to Edison (THe school me and oksy wentto) she was telling me how there was 3 girls who likedme back in 6th grade. The only year I was there. She told me the name of 1. Morgan. I think I knew he other. Some black girl on my art class. Then I asked if one was named oksana and she goes. YEAH! that was the Name I was looking for. Needles to say broke down and started bawling. Oksana was a bitch to me. She tried so hard to make me believe she didn't like me. Cause she was scared she would hurt me too much. She's the reason I'm still alive. And now she's not. And the day she died. Is the day of the surgery. To any who don't believe me. You can believe what you wantbut I know what happened. Im really scared of having surgery that day. My body will be weak as hell and my heart will be breaking anyways. I really dont think I'll make it off that table


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

Man, I got sad just by reading that... That's a lot of F***ing problems.

But, if you can't get the surgery changed, take strength from, this may sound cheesy and not help at all, but take strength from the fact that she would want you to live.

I know it's cheesy, but that is a good way of thinking, we can't control who lives or dies. It's good to mourn, it's all natural, especially the death of someone close. She choose to take her own life, but that doesn't mean yours has to end because of that. It's not like the ripples on water, that continues and creates more ripples, _don't let her death affect your mortality._

Love come and go, it may seem heartless, but you will fall in love again, I promise. Live for everything you haven't done yet, all the lick's you'll play. Hear why stealth has been banned _this_ week (okay, a bit nerdy maybe). Maybe even kids of your own in the future, when you've found the right lady

this may or may not help, but I'll add ya on FB if you would need someone to talk to.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I know it comes and goes. But what I felt for her is something I know will never go away. And I'm trying to think positive but depressions hitting hard and it's just not easy anymore


----------



## -42- (Jun 16, 2011)

That's heart-wrenching man. Stay strong.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

And I'm not saying you should forget her, treasure the memories you have, but don't let a death guide your life


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Right now I'm kinda letting the doctor guide my life hah


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

And they are usually very good at what they are doing, to be nervous is natural, and it's gonna go just fine


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Still. Operating inside my heart and inside my brain. Yeah that's no good. I'll talk to you guys in a bit my girlfriend just got here. Pm me your number and I'll textyou with fast updates. This goes for anyone


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Still. Operating inside my heart and inside my brain. Yeah that's no good. I'll talk to you guys in a bit my girlfriend just got here. Pm me your number and I'll textyou with fast updates. This goes for anyone



Even international numbers?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 16, 2011)

Yessir I have a texting app fo that so it's free


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, PM:ed


----------



## Sephael (Jun 16, 2011)

nm


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Non cancerous. But they are growing andhave to be removed. All 12 it'll be a 9-16 hour procedure "depending" with a 45% survival probability. This. Is. Not. Okay




Holy shit dude! 
That's not good at all. Brobearhug and prayers sent man.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 17, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> ... 45% survival probability...



Just curious, do you know where they got that number? I know sometimes statistics come from very large groups, including people who may have been older or sick anyway. They may take into account only healthy younger folk when quoting statistics to healthy younger folk, but I don't really know and I'm curious if you do. Also take into account that there are many variables in these situations even if they statistics they told you do properly reflect you and your condition.

With what you've said so far, I'd be willing to bet that you're gonna live. I'm a bit cynical, so if I thought you were gonna die, I probably wouldn't say that.

I also want to urge you look at the bright side of all this; you may get to make a hilarious joke to the surgeons about picking your brain before the procedure, or perhaps you can warn them about breaking your heart?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

Ha ok that made me laugh and smile. I'll ask about the statistic today for you because I'm now curious too. Updates later today


----------



## failshredder (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there are a lot of people like me: watching the thread and not posting(whoops!), but rooting for you all the same. Good luck, man.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 17, 2011)

Best of luck. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

ok so i asked him about the percentage and he said the reason they gave the number is due to the size and locations of the tumors. then he said 45 was being generous and optimistic. i said. ''you ass, why did you just tell me that" so damn back to square 1


----------



## DVRP (Jun 17, 2011)

Best of luck to you man. Hoping everything goes well. Just try your best to stay positive; I know its probably not easy. But remember, you've got all of us behind you for support.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow man! I'm sorry to hear that. I hope all works out for the best.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2011)

Best of luck man. :/ Really sorry to hear. Hang in there.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude, dude, Im rootin for ya. Thats some heavy shit at such a young age. Best of luck man


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

I checked this thread yesterday, started typing and just didn't even know what to say. Best of luck dude, these things have a way of working out, especially because you're so young. I don't know if it will make you feel better, but I had a cyst growing from my brain and was attached to my nose as well when I was 5, and I survived that despite it being discovered quite late and my general health deteriorating in the weeks leading up the the surgery. I'm positive you'll be able to do the same with this.

Stay upbeat, hang around here, and plan which 7 string(s) you'll be buying after your surgery


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

Right now I'm planning on buying a car. My mom took mine (all original 76 ford bronco) my baby and won't let me have it back unless I pay her he 10500 she payed for It cause shes pissed. I mean I just got an egnator renegade today so I finally have an amp but. Car. Then guitars. I'm just praying ESP will make an ec 7 string. Ec1000s are my dream guitars


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's hoping they do


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 17, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> ok so i asked him about the percentage and he said the reason they gave the number is due to the size and locations of the tumors. then he said 45 was being generous and optimistic. i said. ''you ass, why did you just tell me that" so damn back to square 1



Haha, fuck. Still don't really understand where the numbers come from, but just because it seems so conditional, I wouldn't really worry about it.

Also, who gives someone an "optimistic" statistic, particularly with the numbers he gave you? He'd might as well have told you 50% if he was estimating. I'm probably being overcritical, though, as they probably have a good idea of what is happening and gave the estimation from there. 

To put into perspective what I've asked and said, I'm gonna tell you that I'm always skeptical and perhaps a bit paranoid about what doctors tell me. I have had bad experiences with medication and I have had some really nasty treatment experiences in the past, so I always make them justify what they say and do to me. I don't feel like medical care is bad or anything of the sort, but feel like it is very important to always have a strong understanding and an active role in your medical treatment. I had to get burned (A few times, even. lol) to learn that lesson, but now, when you have tumors in less than ideal places, may not be the best time to misunderstand you chances or your treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

lol trust me i do. when i got "3rd almost 4th degree burns" ironic as you got "burned" a few times haha. i made him specify what "almost" meant


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to have this strange weakness of just letting doctors do whatever they wanted to me. I kinda just assumed they knew what they were doing and let em do it. They coulda told me to eat rat-poison and my only question would have been, "how much?"


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 18, 2011)

just got to this thread, and all I have to say is: good luck and, most importantly, believe. Just believe. If it's possible to survive, just believe it. I know an old lady that had cancer like 5 times in 5 different parts of the body. A year ago she told my mother, crying, she had 1 week of life. She's still alive, better and stronger than ever. Just hang in there and believe, like she did, she never gave up, she believed and she survived. Five times. You have all our support. Just believe and never give up, mate


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you seen the...

*DJENTIST?!?!*


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ new band name i guarantee


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 18, 2011)

That was actually my first djent djoke


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2011)

Updates anyone?


----------



## Ishan (Jun 22, 2011)

With surgery like that we won't here directly from him for a while I guess, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's hoping it goes well.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, let's hope


----------



## Devotion (Jun 22, 2011)

Also hoping. I had two hard exams yesterday, and it was the first day of summer. But when I looked at the date on my physics exam, I didn't think about summer, nor the test ahead.
Ss.org is hoping for ya Sam. Everybody who has read this thread is awaiting your post.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't you hate it when the sedation meds don't work?damn I feel like I feel 90 feet onto an iron floor. Here's the update Guys. Besides my meds not working. I am breathjg


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck yes dude, so glad you pulled through  So now it's time for tattoos and guitar whoring, yes?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 22, 2011)

YAY! 

Hope meds kick in soon..


----------



## Devotion (Jun 22, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Don't you hate it when the sedation meds don't work?damn I feel like I feel 90 feet onto an iron floor. Here's the update Guys. Besides my meds not working. I am breathjg



Now go tell the doctor he can put his 'optimistic' predictions in his arse!

Glad to know you're alive dude, huge respect. Huge.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 22, 2011)

Already told him he can suck it. He just smiled haha. And this is all from my I phone so he doesnt know I'm kinda not supposed to have it. Hahaha morphine drip


----------



## Devotion (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha good one dude. Cherish life, and whenever somebody forbids something for a stupid reason, rise up rebel! Just make sure they don't confiscate it


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 22, 2011)

DUDE my dad just said that the people from my job (I cook at pei Wei) are coming with food at noon!!!!!


----------



## Ishan (Jun 22, 2011)

HE'S ALIVE! ALIVVVEEEE!
I hope you don't look too much like the Frankenstein monster  j/k


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 22, 2011)

Im so happy for you man!!!!!

Now its just a matter of healing up and taking it easy. And you went through a pretty big deal. The least the Dr.s can do is let you have your phone.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 22, 2011)

Epic news. Nice one, man.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 22, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Beating myself I'd randomly black out and wake up bloody.


 
i thought i was the only one this happened to

check your pm maing


----------



## Jakke (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to hear you're still breathing man, focus on healing now and you should be back a-djentin' in no time

Now, just lay back and, despite that I don't advocate drugs, enjoy the morphine...
You're alive to do it

Great that you told that "doctor" where to stick his prognoses, you beat the odds man!


----------



## avenger (Jun 22, 2011)

Really glad to hear you are doing well and seem to be in good spirits. Telling the doctor to suck it is pure badass!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 22, 2011)

Dude, so happy to hear that you pulled through.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 22, 2011)

Wooohooo, glad to hear you're through man!


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 22, 2011)

It happened again 2 hours ago and was worse. I stopped breathing. Am I gonna be on house? This is getting redicioulous


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait... you had another seisure after the tumors were removed?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah and it was more intense. More like. How do I describe it. Basically what I described the first times 10


----------



## TimSE (Jun 22, 2011)

EDIT: stupid internet making ghost post


----------



## leandroab (Jun 22, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Hahaha morphine drip



CRANK THAT SHIET UP!!!!!



Glad you pulled through buddy. Shit's gonna be alright now.

EDIT: Fuck.

Call House!


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm Getting out soon


----------



## Jakke (Jun 23, 2011)

But are you well enough to get out?

I side with leandroab, where is House when you need him?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 24, 2011)

Physically maybe. Just ave to deal with depression


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## avenger (Jun 24, 2011)

What are they telling you now?

They are releasing you after you had major surgery then had another episode of which that major surgery was supposed to correct and you stopped breathing during said episode?

Hope everything is going well.


----------



## chevymeister (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't realize there was an episode of house on right now. (lol)

Wish you the best man  It's only a matter of time before they find out what's wrong.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 24, 2011)

They aren't releasing me yet. I havnt told the doctor exactly what happened. I really really just wanna get out


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 24, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> They aren't releasing me yet. I havnt told the doctor exactly what happened. I really really just wanna get out



Bad idea.

You may want to get out, but if this is still happening you really need to tell your doctor. Their job is to help you, let them do their job.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> They aren't releasing me yet. I havnt told the doctor exactly what happened. I really really just wanna get out



Don't be stupid now... You have to tell the doctors...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Don't be stupid now... You have to tell the doctors...




This dude. Not telling your doctor this is tantamount to attempting suicide. This shit can kill you if you take it too lightly man. Better to be paranoid and fine, than lax and dead.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 24, 2011)

I know but it's just kinda worsening. Like my mental status of being here. And my girlfriend just stopped showing up so thats not helping. And I really REALLY miss my puppy ha


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 24, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> They aren't releasing me yet. I havnt told the doctor exactly what happened. I really really just wanna get out




NO.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 24, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> I know but it's just kinda worsening. Like my mental status of being here. And my girlfriend just stopped showing up so thats not helping. And I really REALLY miss my puppy ha



Ask them(Doctor, nurse, whatever) if your dog can be brought in. Many hospitals subscribe to the Delta Society's belief in the therapeutic properties of canine companionship, so they may let someone bring him/her in.

TELL YOUR DOCTOR.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 25, 2011)

I side with telling your doctor... It could get really dangerous if you don't


And as an afterthought:


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 25, 2011)

I already asked. And they said he couldnt because of possible allergy issues with another person on this floor


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 25, 2011)

Wait, you had heart _and_ brain surgery as part of the same procedure? Uh... is that normal?

Get those MRI pics to post yet? I'm curious.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 25, 2011)

It's not normal but they thought itd be better all at once than 2 separate ones. Like thy did heart then brain. But in the same procedure. I do have Em but I don't have my computer to post pics


----------



## Origin (Jun 25, 2011)

Fuckin' made it dude, I hope it's all ups from here. Keep updating us if you can


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 28, 2011)

So update. I'm apparently allergic to morPhine. I was pronounced dead for 3 minutes 12.8 seconds. And now they are giving me oxycontin for the pain hahahaha


----------



## orb451 (Jun 28, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> So update. I'm apparently allergic to morPhine. I was pronounced dead for 3 minutes 12.8 seconds. And now they are giving me oxycontin for the pain hahahaha



Fucking Zombie!!!! GET HIM!!!! 

Kidding of course, but holy fuckballs dude, I hope you get through this shit


----------



## Jakke (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy crap! Forget what I said about morphine!


Allergic eh? Didn't know you could be that....

But shouldn't they check for that kind of shit before they tap a bag of morphine?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 28, 2011)

They did and nothin happened. It was a delayed reaction I guess? Ohwell I'm good with the oc. Time to turn on lil whyte lol


----------



## Jakke (Jun 28, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> They did and nothin happened. It was a delayed reaction I guess? Ohwell I'm good with the oc. Time to turn on lil whyte lol



Well that's great! Now you can kick back and heal


----------



## fujitron (Jun 28, 2011)

i am not sure i should

- try to give you courage to get through this shit,
- feel more courageous myself, after witnessing the courage you have displayed
- worship you because you are apparently at least semiimmortal
- run away because you are a zombie


----------



## fujitron (Jun 28, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> It happened again 2 hours ago and was worse. I stopped breathing. Am I gonna be on house? This is getting redicioulous



the lightheadedness was not caused by the tumors themselves.

you have just had major surgery. surgeries. you can't expect your body OR your mind to just be ok.

listen to your doctors for what to do, talk to your doctors for what you feel.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 28, 2011)

I was recently told by my mom that after my brain surgery I may have had seizures because of the steroids they gave me. I don't remember what they were for, but it's likely you were also given them, as my surgery was also to remove a tumor. Maybe that explains the post-surgery seizure.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ hopefully. And I'm loving being a zombie. Forgot to tell you guys. 7 stitches over my hear in a slanted fashion. Perfect huh


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 3, 2011)

Just got released came home.. All my stuff was stolen. My guitars. Tv. Guns.. Everything. Shit now I'm guitarless. This is a very very bad thing


----------



## leandroab (Jul 3, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Just got released came home.. All my stuff was stolen. My guitars. Tv. Guns.. Everything. Shit now I'm guitarless. This is a very very bad thing



What do you mean "stolen"?

Did somebody literally break in and steal all your shit?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 3, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Just got released came home.. All my stuff was stolen. My guitars. Tv. Guns.. Everything. Shit now I'm guitarless. This is a very very bad thing



What. The fuck.

Kill them, kill them all now. What kind of fucking cunt would do that to someone else? Find them and partially kill them with a rock, then cut them into little pieces. Then fully kill them again, with a rock.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 3, 2011)

Either you're an all-too-common internet bullshitter, or are quite literally cursed. 

If you're legitimate, you cannot imagine my sympathy for you. Good luck.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Either you're an all-too-common internet bullshitter, or are quite literally cursed.


My exact thoughts when he said his shit got stolen.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 4, 2011)

They broke the fucking door lock. I know it had to have been someone I knew. God fucking dammit. What do I do now. Jesus. This is NOT okay


----------



## leandroab (Jul 4, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> They broke the fucking door lock. I know it had to have been someone I knew. God fucking dammit. What do I do now. Jesus. This is NOT okay



If this shit is for real, call the cops


----------



## DVRP (Jul 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Either you're an all-too-common internet bullshitter, or are quite literally cursed.
> 
> If you're legitimate, you cannot imagine my sympathy for you. Good luck.


----------



## DC23 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude, call the cops once you figure out exactly what's missing. Start calling pawn shops, etc., to notify them of the guitars/amps that were stolen from you so that they can keep an eye out. Glad you pulled through, sucks that someone would do that to you. Thieves that steal guitars are f*ckin lowlifes. It's not just a TV or some material position, people derive legitimate pleasure and joy from playing an instrument. Call the cops, focus on getting better. We're all pulling for you here.


----------



## Edika (Jul 4, 2011)

First of all try not to focus on the robbery. More importantly you had major surgery that you survived. The seizure after the surgery might have been an allergic reaction to the morphine (not an MD but it seems like that). If there is no episode with the oxycotone then it surely was that. I hope you told your doctor about this and not kept it a secret to get out faster. Then all you have endured would be in vain.

About your stolen property notify the cops and ask your family to help you with this since you are in no state to deal with this alone. The police will get more involved since weapons were also stolen!


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 4, 2011)

Already called cops gave Detailed pictures of each item and serial number. We got my guns back thanks to my neighbor but the guitar stuff is gone thus far


----------



## JamesM (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks to your neighbor..?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 4, 2011)

We talked to our neighbor and one said there was a blue fj cruiser with pink rims. Friends car. So we told the police and they went and searched the car. Sure enough. My guns were in it


----------

